# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Coral Reef time-lapse video

## questpact

here is my latest project a Coral reef time-lapse video:




I created the model in Maya and then converted it to an .stl in meshmixer:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:407446

----------

